# Any news on financing/leasing programs for Jan?



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Better, worse, the same as Dec?

Getting ready to go finalize the paperwork for my deal. Want to be in the know, and not sign for a higher rate than neccesary.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

39 month program is over...

 

Money factor on 330i, 330xi, and 330Ci edged upward...


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *39 month program is over...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whew. I'm glad I "locked in" the lower rate for a 39 month term before the end of the month. :thumbup:


----------



## seandunaway (Nov 11, 2002)

Check out http://www.msnusers.com/RatesandResiduals for Jan's numbers.
You'll need a .NET passport to sign in. If you don't have one create it. It's easy and everything Microsoft is moving in this direction.
Once you're logged in, click Documents on the left side and wahlah.


----------



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

thanks!


----------

